# Чем отличаются два Метеора (+)



## bulkin (29 Июн 2011)

один Вельтмейстер, а другой Роял Стандард? По внешнему виду одинаковые


----------



## Jupiter (1 Июл 2011)

Отличие в голосах: в первом полуручная работа, более ценные голоса, немецкие. Во втором- итальянские голоса 4ой категории,ширпотреб.Но не всегда первый лучше второго. Вообщем, и тот и другой- на любителя.Всё познаётся в сравнении.


----------



## bulkin (4 Июл 2011)

спасибо за ответ


----------

